# My first baby boers!



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Little One kidded almost a week ago (last Sunday) with triplet girls! (The second set of triplet girls in a month... with only two does kidding in that time.) I wasn't home, so they were named by my family. The red dappled one is Dotty, and is the favorite of the family. The mostly black paint is MilkNCookies, or just Cookie. The last one is the paint with the black hood (I'm saying paint because she has a few black dots elsewhere... I'm not 100% sure what boer colors are called) is Blaze. They're the generally decided on cutest animals on the property; Dotty has little crimped skin at the tips of her ears that is absolutely adorable, and her general expression is bored. They like to wander off to different corners of the pen and then freak out and start calling for Little One, who won't leave the feeder. It's amazing that at less than a week old, they're the same size as, if not bigger than, a 4 month old pygmy - although in his defense he was a bottle baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what beautiful gorgeous faces! Congrats on all doelings too!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

There SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait for my girls to kid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So adorable! It's been decided...one day I WILL have boers!! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are adorable! Love the colors!! You can go ahead and send that spotted paint to me! :wink: That's my favorite color! We bred a dappled paint doe to a fully black dappled buck and got 2 traditionals and a paint a few days ago.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute babies - congrats on all girls


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WAAAAAAAY to cute! You can't handle it. They must come here. You won't survive with all that cuteness around  Therefore I must have 'em


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

No, no, no, they have to come HERE!!!!!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think I'd be able to get them out past MY family :lol:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That smile on the red and white is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

spidy1 said:


> No, no, no, they have to come HERE!!!!!


Sorry, spidy1, I got first dibs on them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That black spotted paint sure is cool.  Very unique!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The breeder told me Little One usually has lots of color in her kids, but the babies surpassed my hopes  

I keep going back and forth between Cookie (mostly black paint) and Dotty (red dappled paint) on which one to keep. It's so hard to decide anything when there are babies climbing all over your lap!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll make your mind up.... the mostly black paint can come to me.!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> I'll make your mind up.... the mostly black paint can come to me.!


Oh no you don't  I'm totally bumping you out of the way for her. Yeah she's no good and I just so happen to live in the same state as you so i can swing by and take her away for you lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey wait a minute! I want her too!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What about me??!!! :mecry:

What a minute, I'm probably too far away anyways


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those are dandies! :thumbup:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

janecb said:


> Little One kidded almost a week ago (last Sunday) with triplet girls! (The second set of triplet girls in a month... with only two does kidding in that time.) I wasn't home, so they were named by my family. The red dappled one is Dotty, and is the favorite of the family. The mostly black paint is MilkNCookies, or just Cookie. The last one is the paint with the black hood (I'm saying paint because she has a few black dots elsewhere... I'm not 100% sure what boer colors are called) is Blaze. They're the generally decided on cutest animals on the property; Dotty has little crimped skin at the tips of her ears that is absolutely adorable, and her general expression is bored. They like to wander off to different corners of the pen and then freak out and start calling for Little One, who won't leave the feeder. It's amazing that at less than a week old, they're the same size as, if not bigger than, a 4 month old pygmy - although in his defense he was a bottle baby.


They are so beautiful! congrats to your new baby girls!!:kidred:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, 3 colorful girls! Congrats. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hey wait a minute! I want her too!!


I thought you were getting the dappled paint  come one, black paint is the only color I don't have and I've been looking for one for months!!! I was on one breeders list for black paints and I was first in line, she had probably 20 last year and not a single one this year lol and that my fiends is what I call Jessica's luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cure cute cute! Congrats on the boer kids.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I thought you were getting the dappled paint  come one, black paint is the only color I don't have and I've been looking for one for months!!! I was on one breeders list for black paints and I was first in line, she had probably 20 last year and not a single one this year lol and that my fiends is what I call Jessica's luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'll probably be selling her later this spring, when she's weaned 

The other girl with the hood has 3 teats (2 on one side, 1 on the other), which I believe is disqualifying (?) so she'll be a pet, but she has the best personality of the three.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh goodness no, that's not a DQ with 2/1 teats with Boers. As long as the two teats are "clean" or separated. I have almost no does with 1/1 teats. Most are 2/2 or 2/1. One is 3/2 but still show legal! 

LOL Jessica. Ok so I guess I already have too many of my own and still several to kid... but I sure like the colors on these kids!!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you! I had no idea about the 2/1 thing, only 1/1 and 2/2. I assumed they had to be the same on both sides for it to be legal. I guess the funkier, the better; that's why I have goats other than pygmies!

And I absolutely LOVE your all red/almost all red does. I was hoping Little One would have something colored like that in her, alongside dots and stripes and everything. I was kinda hoping she was going to have quints or more, with each one being a different color of the goat rainbow :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You betcha.  That's true with dairy goats... but not with Boers. Dairy has to be 1/1. 

I don't think you could have gotten much cooler colored kids from a traditional doe! What's the sire look like? Do you have a picture you could share? I can't get a spotted/dappled paint no matter how hard I try!  I've tried breeding a dappled paint to fully dappled, paint to a dappled (2x), dappled to a traditional and dappled to dappled and only 3 of those 13 kids were spotted at all! We got 7 solid reds (from the paint to dappled and traditional to dappled X's) 1 red dappled, 1 black dappled, 2 paints and 2 traditionals. One of the traditionals has a spotted head...


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

From some reading I have done the color can go back three or four generations so it takes several breeding a to see the desired colors in some cases


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it's a hit and miss with dapples. I had a doe give me a beautiful dapple paint bucking then this fall had a traditional. My friend every doe bred to her dapple buck threw dapples last year, this year I think she got 2, I had a talk with my girls that we will not be doing the same thing. But it is so fun not knowing what is going to come out of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Little One is a native on appearance, if that affects anything. But I do have a picture of the dad... He's pretty cool. I was hoping for one spotted like him, or at least with his coloring. I must have gotten all these colors because I'm clueless about boers and probably won't be breeding or showing :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know where you got that doe lol spidy1 has a buck out of that buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SHADDRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love him!!! Yes I have one of his buck kids, Diesel!!!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought her bred from SoCal, so it makes sense... I'll admit Little One was an impulse buy, but I absolutely LOVE her to pieces. I'm glad I have some little does out of Shaddrack, then, if everyone loves him  Other news: Blaze (hooded one) is going to be supplemented. She's smaller than the other two, and I think she'll be the most receptive to taking a bottle this late.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Jane cute babies! I was excited to see your post! Shaddrack is great for throwing color I have only had maybe 2 or 3 traditional red heads sired by him everything else at least has a black head. Also if you just want a bottle baby for fun go ahead and feed one but Little One kids triplets every year and I havent ever had to pull or supplement she is usually a outstanding mother  Here is some of his new kids this year


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

THEY ARE GORGEOUS!  Please send that red dappled kid to me!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And I'll take the other 2  see crossroads we got that figured out fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I just fell in love. That black paint is to die for........The dappled kids are gorgeous too.....love them all.
Congrats.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

What li'l beauties ya have there! Congratulations :wahoo:


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! sorry i didnt mean to steal the thread


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't mind ^_^ 

And Little One and the babies are doing fantastically. I had to disbud them early, since I have the pygmy sized disbudder, but they've forgiven me already. They also got to explore outside the kidding and baby pen today while I was feeding, and ran around scaring the rest of the goats, who had no clue what they were. The highlight of my day was watching my wether running from Cookie, with her just bouncing happily after him, totally clueless :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are gorgeous babies! I bet that was a sight to see, the boer babies chasing the Pygmy's lol 
Lucky you to get triplet girls, there must be something in the air out west, seems everyone is having triplet girls, while I am here, 2 sets of twins so far...boys lol. I'm glad we need some market wethers


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Those doelings are beautiful!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , i can't handle all these Boer babies !!!!!
One day i keep telling myself , one day ………….in my dreams 
Gorgeous babies , every one of them , i couldnt pick one , so i would have to have at least two or three  You have to name one of those babies with a black head , Top Hat , its just so fitting , lol..


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I love their markings! Beautiful babies!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awww they are soooo cute!


----------

